# Ohming arms????



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Its not the tjet arms that I have a problem ohming,its the arms on the inlines that get me.

Even with my dollar store reading glasses,I cant seem to find a good way to check these.

Maybe there is some sort of a jig I am unaware of????Or do all of you guys out there have super human vision???

Mike


----------



## afxgns (Jul 6, 2006)

This is just a guess but........
looking at the commutator, and aligning one of the segment gaps at 12:00. You should be able to place your leads at 2:00 and 10:00 and get a close reading.

This needs to be done with the arm OUT of the chassis, or the brushes removed.

For the more advanced methode, I would consult one of the Magnet dudes boards.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

afxgns said:


> This is just a guess but........
> looking at the commutator, and aligning one of the segment gaps at 12:00. You should be able to place your leads at 2:00 and 10:00 and get a close reading.
> 
> This needs to be done with the arm OUT of the chassis, or the brushes removed.
> ...



Well I kind of knew how to go about it,just wondering if there was a jig or something.I dont think Im really getting a true reading if my fingers are touching the probes.

Im a magnet dude,but I dont do the magnet boards.I gave up on them years ago.

Oh well,I'll figure something out.

Mike(Ice9)


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Mike -- Mark at scale engineering make leads specifically for checking ohms on arms. Check it out at:http://www.scaleengineering.com/pg40_How2_1.htm


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

If you use test leads with a groove turned in them you can ohm check armatures without even looking at it.

By setting one lead on the bench under your right palm with other lead between your fingers.
Then set the Armature on the bench with your left hand with the commutator resting in the groove of the test lead and come in on top with the groove in the other lead.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

SuperFist said:


> If you use test leads with a groove turned in them you can ohm check armatures without even looking at it.
> 
> By setting one lead on the bench under your right palm with other lead between your fingers.
> Then set the Armature on the bench with your left hand with the commutator resting in the groove of the test lead and come in on top with the groove in the other lead.


Hey thanks for taking the time and posting the pics.Thats a pretty easy way to do it,even with my old eyes.

Neo...thanks for the link.Some interestingstuff for sale there I was not aware of.

Mike(Ice9)


----------

